# Post A Pic Of (your) 2010 Year End Hair Here



## Allandra (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I'd do a fun thread.

Post a pic of (your) 2010 year end hair here.


----------



## Rae81 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's mine!


----------



## Charlie555 (Dec 20, 2010)

December 25, 2009









Decemeber 18, 2010


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 20, 2010)

Excellent idea Allandra!... I am reserving a space for my Christmas flat iron


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 20, 2010)

***saving a spot for my reveal on Dec. 31st***

Great thread!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 20, 2010)

December 2010: I made APL this year. I'm shooting for BSL and hoping for MBL next year.


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll upload when I flat iron for Christmas.

This is a week old flat iron job and it's already drawing up. 21 weeks worth of new growth is no joke. LOL


----------



## Triniwegian (Dec 21, 2010)

reserving spot for my Christmas flat ironing.


----------



## Netta1 (Dec 21, 2010)

reserving spot for loc update...


----------



## preciouslove0x (Dec 21, 2010)

Saving my spot!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 21, 2010)

here is my hair 12/04/09





and my hair on 12/07/10


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## tiffanyoneal (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been playing with this hair journey for a while and because of so called trims I dont alot of progress as I should.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 21, 2010)

I will post my update pic this weekend, I am a slow grower, still have not got to APL. It seems like I lost some thickness and my ends were fuller. I will be going for a trim in 2wks

December 2009 pic








December 2010


----------



## keelioness (Dec 21, 2010)

December 2010


----------



## KurleeK5 (Dec 21, 2010)

i did a Liquid Keratin Treatment, this was done November 24th.


----------



## Loveygram (Dec 21, 2010)

This is a very nice idea. Looking forward to all the great pics.

**Added 12-26-2010 *
Wow, you ladies are awesome!
Here is my year end, less than what I started with but these things happen.

12-25-10 was my 3rd attempt at flat ironing. It started reverting pretty fast 
Blessings to all


----------



## MissGomes (Dec 21, 2010)

Saving a spot for the "no more lurking" girl!


----------



## Curly Lee (Dec 21, 2010)

Saving My Spot!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 21, 2010)

Where's your pic, Allandra??


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 21, 2010)

MY last relaxer after Thanksgiving 09




One year-post (after two trims) Thanksgiving 10


----------



## Striving4perfection86 (Dec 21, 2010)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Where's your pic, Allandra??



exactly that little pic ain't cuttin it, it's such a tease show us more


----------



## Allandra (Dec 21, 2010)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Where's your pic, Allandra??


It was in my siggy when I started the thread, and it's still there.


----------



## Allandra (Dec 21, 2010)

Hikmah1986 said:


> exactly that little pic ain't cuttin it, it's such a tease show us more


Yeah, ok.  Sure.


----------



## Ediese (Dec 21, 2010)

No progress pics for me, but you all have done such a good job! Congrats everyone!

This year was a great year for me. The first time making it to WL. I got rid of about 5-6" within the last 3 months. I think I'm around APL/BSL now. lol I'm cleaning up thin ends, and getting rid of heat damage.


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 21, 2010)

Never in life did I think my hair could be curled this tightly.

Yesterday:


----------



## lisatamika (Dec 21, 2010)

I need a good trim, but it looks nice and shiny. MBL coming next year


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 21, 2010)

OOOOHhhh Mika, lookin good girl!!!!!!


----------



## lisatamika (Dec 21, 2010)

Browndilocks said:


> OOOOHhhh Mika, lookin good girl!!!!!!


 
 ......................


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 21, 2010)

My hair as of 12/21/2010-Last touch up of 2010 BSL 12/31/2011


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Curlybeauty (Dec 22, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> My hair as of 12/21/2010-Last touch up of 2010 BSL 12/31/2011



your pic is creepy and cool all at the same time. How did you do that lol...?

Saving my spot for when I flat iron later this week.

ETA: Never Flat Ironed but I got some pics nonetheless

I attatched the before and this is the current one less than a yr later 






Its a tad bit longer now, but I will be roller setting like a mad woman...and so far they look like my siggy


----------



## arosieworld (Dec 22, 2010)

^^^Dude that's super creepy like she has been scalped! And someone else is posting her hair [email protected]Highly Favored8 Your hair is super pretty I might've scalped you too!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 22, 2010)

Curlybeauty said:


> your pic is creepy and cool all at the same time. How did you do that lol...?
> 
> Saving my spot for when I flat iron later this week.


 


arosieworld said:


> ^^^Dude that's super creepy like she has been scalped! And someone else is posting her hair [email protected]Highly Favored8 Your hair is super pretty I might've scalped you too!


 

,! I will post another picture for you all. I take pictures from my camera phone and my DS had the flash on. I am sorry it did not help that I took the picture by a white door and flash . I will put a better one in my siggy. As soon as come back home. Thank you ladies!


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 22, 2010)

June 11th, 2010  BC day.






November 8th, 2010











December 21st, 2010. 6 months post BC.


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 22, 2010)

@Tamrin- great [progress girl!  We BC'd at around the same time, to around the same length, so I'll be rooting for you!

Saving my spot for my Christmas flat-iron "reveal" lol.  Too excited!


----------



## BreeNique (Dec 22, 2010)

congrats, ladies!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I had setbacks at the very end and cut off my bushy ends after straightening my hair. I don't know what length I am around cbl-apl I guess but hopefully I'll make bsb/bsl this time next year.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 22, 2010)

Ooh, I love this thread.  I will post in January.  Ok back to drooling.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 22, 2010)

I haven't straightened in a year. I think I have a lead hair that is wl.... LOL


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 22, 2010)

June, 2010 BC





December, 2010


----------



## Sequoia (Dec 23, 2010)

My contribution:


----------



## Nubenap22 (Dec 23, 2010)

I"m currently in a weave but these pics are back from september and one from November...These are going to be my reference pics I don't think I'll stretch it much. But I love my puff


----------



## janaq2003 (Dec 23, 2010)

Saving my spot for January! Absolutely loving all the pics!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 23, 2010)

obligatory length picture - bad focus


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

^^^Ummm, you don't think you're WL?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's mine.  I have FINALLY reached full APL.  Next goal--MBL.  I only plan to touch BSL for a minute.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Ummm, you don't think you're WL?



LOL. Thanks Janet'. I guess. In this picture, yes. In other pictures, it doesn't look like it. Oh well, I think of WL as full WL. My V takes me there. I plan to trim because I love clean lines. I am happy with my progress.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

"I" am happy with your progress too


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^^patiently awaiting Janet's reveal^^^^


----------



## bludaydreamr (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^me too!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

bludaydreamr said:


> ^^^me too!





justicefighter1913 said:


> ^^^^patiently awaiting Janet's reveal^^^^



OMGee!!!   REALLY??? Guys, you might be underwhelmed...I'm nervous...so much pressure


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 24, 2010)

July 2nd





Today


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 24, 2010)

My 2010 year end update:


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 25, 2010)

I didn't do much picture taking in the beginning of the year. The first  pic is March 2009 second pic is straight hair from June to December 2010.

Third pic is April, August and December 2010.

*CLICK TO ENGLARGE








ETA: pic of my cut in early '09


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Dec 25, 2010)

~~In my siggy~~


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Dec 25, 2010)

My 2010 progress shot


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Dec 25, 2010)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> ~~In my siggy~~


 
Your hair looks great! & it seems like you have dropped a few sizes too! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 25, 2010)

Sequoia said:


> My contribution:
> View attachment 103031
> View attachment 103033



That is some thick hair right there!! LOVE IT!


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## iri9109 (Dec 25, 2010)

everybody up in here got me tempted to straighten...i feel so wack posting short & shrunken hair


----------



## Janet' (Dec 25, 2010)

Iri, you don't have to straighten, your curls are    on your progress!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 25, 2010)

@KandyCurls: Wow! Your growth is crazy! Congrats!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Dec 25, 2010)

click for larger view.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 25, 2010)

^^^Very nice BermudaBeauty!!


----------



## Kimdionneca (Dec 25, 2010)

I am happy about the progress I made in the last year, I just wish it was more. I trimmed my hair only three times since I began this hair journey, but the ends still need a good two to three inches chopped off. I am frustrated, but here are the pics.

This is from September of 2009




And this is from 12/2010



I hope 2011 is better.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 25, 2010)

Okey doke here's mine; I'm definitley proud of my progress, considering the rough time I had early this year:

Dec 2009 (fresh relaxer, airdried):






Dec 2010 (3 months post, airdried):


----------



## mccray689 (Dec 25, 2010)

this is my hair 2/20/2010 
[URL=http://s841.photobucket.com/albums/zz334/mccray689/?action=view&current=hair027.jpg][IMG]http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz334/mccray689/th_hair027.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
this is my hair 09/29/2010 pincurled 
When I flatiron my hair for new years I will update


----------



## kandiekj100 (Dec 25, 2010)

Closing in on APL. I really should be bsl by now. I think I may try to keep my hair stretched more often. Maybe even wigging it some. I too have purchased the mommy wig recently and really like. Hopefully I can make bsl by the end of the year














Sent from my Ally using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## PearlyCurly (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry i tried to resize but it wont let me.


----------



## ms-gg (Dec 26, 2010)

I posted in the other thread but here goes:


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 26, 2010)

Saving a spot for my December 31st length check


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 26, 2010)

@ms-gg i follow ur blog and i know u BCd again, but i didnt know you went that low! great progress!


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's mine.  It has come a long way.  I'm not trimming until April to give the top time to catch up with the bottom.


----------



## sungtongs (Dec 26, 2010)

Everyone's hair looks so great!


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 26, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Okey doke here's mine; I'm definitley proud of my progress, considering the rough time I had early this year:



Nice progress. Your hair grew like weeds and really thickened up in the last year!


----------



## cottoncoily (Dec 26, 2010)

I posted in another thread my length for the year but I needed a trim really bad and decided to let go of the damaged ends. In a couple of days I went from almost BSL to APL. However, my hair looks and feel better. Pics below- First one in from the 22nd and the last two are from today


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 27, 2010)

I updated my year end pic on pg1


----------



## kroeskop (Dec 27, 2010)

My hair check in Dec 2010...watch out for June 2011 and Dec 2011 update


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 27, 2010)

Dec 2009








Dec 2010 (after lite flat iron of back only)


----------



## rwatson2001 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dec 2009 and Dec 2010


----------



## kami02 (Dec 27, 2010)

December 2010 - Fully APL at last!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 27, 2010)

just two pics. ♥


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^Your hair is


----------



## MrsMe (Dec 27, 2010)

Saving my spot for later.


----------



## mturnr88 (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW! I wish my hair grew like this.  It seems like my right side grows so much faster than the left side which leaves me cutting off an inch on the right side every three months just for my hair not to look so uneven.


----------



## tkj25 (Dec 27, 2010)

here's mine for 2010


----------



## camilla (Dec 28, 2010)

LOVE this post i am weaved up til feb


----------



## Taina (Dec 28, 2010)

This one is my january pic (s too big, click on the link to see it =) 
http://images17.fotki.com/v521/fileSHsC/8b46c/9/1538149/8339650/enero2010SANY0510.jpg

This is my december pic


----------



## stelladata (Dec 28, 2010)

Ohhh good thread. I just finished uploading a length check from November. I am not sure I will be taking any other pictures aside from this two before the year ends. But who knows.


----------



## stelladata (Dec 28, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> just two pics. ♥


Love those waves.
Pretty curls ^^'


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 28, 2010)

stelladata said:


> Ohhh good thread. I just finished uploading a length check from November. I am not sure I will be taking any other pictures aside from this two before the year ends. But who knows.


 

You know I am one of your biggest stans! OMG! I love how your hair is thick all the way to the end. LOVEIT!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 28, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> just two pics. ♥


 
Your hair is delish! On the grow! So pretty.


----------



## stelladata (Dec 28, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> You know I am one of your biggest stans! OMG! I love how your hair is thick all the way to the end. LOVEIT!!!


 
 thank you!!! All that tlc pays off sometimes!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 28, 2010)

Dec 2009





Dec 2010





wow i came a LONG way!


----------



## Allandra (Dec 28, 2010)

Such lovely year end hair pics.  Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## curly2shoez (Dec 29, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT MY HAIR IS LOOKING LIKE TODAY... I <3 MY FRO...


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^^ I love it too and the makeup!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Dec 29, 2010)

I got my six inches for 2010, but I lost three of them due to a SHS. I was able to go from APL in January to BSL in June, then back to APL following the "trim", then back to BSL by the end of 2010. Phew!! 

All in all, I'm happy to have reached my goal. This is the longest my hair has EVER been, and I can actually say I have my dream hair (aside from the lack of thickness, but I'm growing to love my genetics)!

November 2009 (sorry, no December pics -- I was in a bad car accident, so hair wasn't a priority!)








March 2010





June 2010, after the 2-3" 'trim'





December 2010









Happy New Year (and HHG) ladies!


----------



## Pooks (Dec 29, 2010)

*December 2009:*





*December 2010:*





*Side by side comparison:*




*I also have to share how a particular section of my hair has grown back after heat damage forced a mini chop in the middle of last year:*


----------



## Janet' (Dec 29, 2010)

VERY nice progress @VeePickni!!!!


----------



## Pooks (Dec 29, 2010)

^^ Thank you!!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 29, 2010)

stelladata said:


> Ohhh good thread. I just finished uploading a length check from November. I am not sure I will be taking any other pictures aside from this two before the year ends. But who knows.


 

Sometimes when i see relaxed heads like this i really wanna go back to relaxing. I may eventually, who knows. Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## levette (Dec 29, 2010)

This picture may be deceiving as I am sitting down which makes my hair looks longer.  I stuck at about the same length this year.  Too much of wearing my hair down and flat-ironing.  2011 will hopefully be a better year as I commit  to : rollersets, buns, and braidouts


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 29, 2010)

*Here are my kinks...10 months post chop...*


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 29, 2010)

I just love this time of year because we get to see all these beautiful heads of hair. Nice job ladies!!!


----------



## delitefulmane (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is mine! BTW Can anyone tell me what length I am now?  Im not sure! 





DEC 2010

I don't know what's goin on with my fotki, but this is the biggest picture I could retrieve! MORE PICS IN MY FOTKI!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^  I would say full APL on your way to BSL! Go You!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so excited. I couldn't WAIT to share! I FINALLY got rid of those scraggly pre LHCF bone straight ends! (I guess that's a chop of some sorts). We took off about 5-6 inches (I was scraping bsl) I couldn't stand those frigugly ends.

Most recent pre-chop pics first (taken in September), then, Voila!(just hours ago) I LOVE IT!!! I hope you likey too


----------



## Janet' (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^Your hair is really pretty. It looks very thick and healthy!  on your cut!!!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, You're fast!  You must be dialed in!  Thank you so much


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Dec 29, 2010)

The first pic is my last relaxer of 2009 versus my last relaxer in 2010.

I'm past BSL...so I guess that makes me MBL. Been on the board 2yrs 3mos


I'm 5'10 - BTW











Just in case you were wondering where I started :





Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Poopiedo (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't start taking progress pics until March 2010. The first pic is from March and the second pic is Dec 2010. I won't trim until my next relaxer Feb 2011.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 30, 2010)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> The first pic is my last relaxer of 2009 versus my last relaxer in 2010.
> 
> I'm past BSL...so I guess that makes me MBL. Been on the board 2yrs 3mos
> 
> ...



Awesome progress!!!


----------



## malibu4590 (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking GOOD everyone!!!

Here's my progress from when I officially registered here until now:


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 30, 2010)

April 5, 2010- Big Chop (approx 4")





December 7, 2010- 8 months, 2 days post BC CURLY (shrinkage is beasty!)





December 30, 2010- almost 9 mos post BC STRETCHED/ FLAT IRONED (approx. 11 & 3/4")





From TWA to APL in under 9 mos!!!!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^You betta do that thang!!! @Diva Esq,    wonderful progress!!!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Dec 30, 2010)

I didn't really take pics of my big chop Jan 1, 2010 This is the best pic I have which is from 2 months after I BC'd. It's combed out from corn rows. 





 So  here is my progress as of Christmas eve 2010.





I just had a very big, desperately needed trim today so I lost at least 1-2 inches of length in the back. I'm ok with it because I know have a have a serious issue with split ends.  Even after 2.5 yrs of a HHJ I still haven't figured out how to prevent them.


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 30, 2010)

Bravo!!! great progress!!! 



ParagonTresses said:


> Dec 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nixx22jam (Dec 30, 2010)

march 2010








dec 2010


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well ladies.. my long hair journey didn't really begin until after May. So the first half of the year I was transitioning and concentrating on trimming the relaxer off my ends because i didn't have the courage to BC. I was however able to dig up a pic that i took in dec of 2009. The first pic is from dec 2009


----------



## Bulletproof (Dec 30, 2010)

Some conditioner I did not get out completely before taking the photo is what is in my hair 1.5 years post, 5 days after the BC


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Dec 31, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> April 5, 2010- Big Chop (approx 4")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Great progress!  I love your thick, full ends *


----------



## Janet' (Dec 31, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Well ladies.. my long hair journey didn't really begin until after May. So the first half of the year I was transitioning and concentrating on trimming the relaxer off my ends because i didn't have the courage to BC. I was however able to dig up a pic that i took in dec of 2009. The first pic is from dec 2009



Missjae09...   You have really made some excellent progress. Keep growing!!! APL 2011 here you come!!!!


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm posting my progress pictures for 2010 from the time I BC in April 2010 to today. I got 5 1/2 inches in 8 1/2 months and VERY pleased my my progress!!!


----------



## B3e (Dec 31, 2010)

I didn't keep up with challenges this year lol, but as a result of my bumpy journey following the BC, I've learned so much. My cam got stolen so these are rinky dinks I know you can't really see anything. Sorry .

I've been doing WnGs recently, doesn't look as fabulous as you all's but I've managed to conquer a few great hurdles these last few weeks: shedding, moisture, tangles. I finger detangle, oil rinse, rinse daily and co-wash every few days, and just stopped stressing about hair. Wish I had this epiphany a few months ago, but, better late than never. 

My regimen is simple now, and I hope health and growth continue to follow. Especially when I begin to DC more regularly.​


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice progress! 

*I also have to share how a particular section of my hair has grown back after heat damage forced a mini chop in the middle of last year:*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 31, 2010)

January 2010






August/September 2010 (after cutting out the color )






November 2010 (my most recent hair pics)


----------



## Qurlyqt (Dec 31, 2010)

Saving a spot... for 2011!!! Because I showll ain't posting my year end disappointment up in here!  Even still, what an inspiring thread! Thanks for starting it Allandra.


----------



## yasmine913 (Dec 31, 2010)

Current photo in my avi...not the progress I was hoping for, but I did retain the 3 or so inches I did grow


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

Straightened:





Happy New Year Ladies


----------



## blackmaven (Jan 1, 2011)

From Relaxed highlights 12/19/08 to 6/04/09 highlights againerplexed
11/19/09 last relaxer ..... my last highlights transitioning to natural so I thought. The stylist was suppose to give me a trim. Okay looks like a hair cut where all relaxer is gone in the back  and sides.....I don't know what to do now...


----------



## janda (Jan 1, 2011)

December 31, 2010


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2011)

Attached are pics of my progress from March-December...Although I'm waiting till March (I think) to truly claim MBL, I am happy with my growth thus far!!


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 1, 2011)

My hair is only a couple inches longer from this update in my siggy.
and I need a trim.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 1, 2011)

I participate in Flowinlocks sulfur challenge and here are my results.


----------



## Simply_elle (Jan 1, 2011)

Ma'am,

Can I look like you when I grow up??? Pretty please??


----------



## sungtongs (Jan 1, 2011)

prisspot, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 1, 2011)

First pic is from jan 2010
The second is from last night before I went out when my hair still looked nice

The last two are from after I went out and my hair started to revert so my ends look fuzzy because of all the dancing I was doing


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 1, 2011)

Great progress everyone! 

Janet' - Thanks for finally posting!


----------



## niknik253 (Jan 1, 2011)

@iri9190...Your hair so so beautiful!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2011)

Yay! I can post again. Had to update my paypal as well as my progress. Ah well. I'm back and my update is in my siggy.


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 1, 2011)

Wonderful progress everyone...


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 1, 2011)

malibu4590 said:


> Looking GOOD everyone!!!
> 
> Here's my progress from when I officially registered here until now:


That's one heck of a transformation!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't have any comparison pics because I kept my hair braided for the first 3 months of 2010.  I hardly ever straighten my hair because it puffs up like crazy but you can somewhat get an idea of my length from the pic below.  I am transitioning so I am always clipping my ends therefore I don't know if I've made much progression with growth.

Air dry in May




Last night

















Looking forward to my progress this year. Still undecided as to when I will do the Big Chop!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 2, 2011)

here is my Dec 2010 straightened hair HHG!


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jan 2, 2011)

The first one is from July when I cut off roughly 6-8". The 2nd one is after color and BKT from right before Christmas.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 2, 2011)

Curlee, I love that color!!!


----------



## dr.j (Jan 2, 2011)

My first attempt at flat-ironing transitioning hair.  I was paranoid about heat damage so it's not as straight as it could have been.


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 2, 2011)

Beautiful hair ladies!  

Here is my year end.  I decided to stretch, because I'm too lazy to flat iron.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 2, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> January 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
[USER]Priss Pot[/USER]

Priss Pot: BEAUTIFUL curls on that last pic! How'd you achieve that? Just 
pretty and perfect!  Rollerset? Caruso curlers? Iron?


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi guys! Here are my comparison/end of the year shots.

Orenisha 

March 2009





November 2010


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 2, 2011)

Tamrin.  The pics aren't viewable.


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh,ok I fixed it. By the way, I'm Tamrin's little sister: Orenisha. =)


----------



## myronnie (Jan 2, 2011)

i promise to add my pic


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jan 2, 2011)

There is some beautiful hair in this thread!! This is my first time posting pics in a thread, so I hope it works. This pic was taken after hubby and I had gotten into the bubbly on New Year's Eve 

[IMG]http://i52.tinypic.com/cj9jp.jpg[/IMG


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 3, 2011)

This is from December 6 2010.
(i'll put up a better one in the HL 2011 thread soon)


----------



## tash85 (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't grown as much as I'd like this year due to several trims, trying to even out my ends, but I've noticed that the overall thickness has improved

Dec 2009





Dec 2010


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 3, 2011)

Everyone looks great! I swear, so much hair anorexia in this joint! LOL


----------



## tash85 (Jan 3, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> Everyone looks great! I swear, so much hair anorexia in this joint! LOL



Lol, I know I'm guilty of that. I've never had hair this long and healthy in my life, but it still seems 'short' to me!


----------



## GoingNatural (Jan 3, 2011)

Long hair (Curly/December)





Cut hair/Straight (on NY)


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2011)

see my siggy


----------



## janaq2003 (Jan 3, 2011)

Im so claming APL after a gazillion years!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I cut ALOT this year and it shows. 
Jan 2010
Photo: IMG 0162 | Jan 2010 Updates album | Lucia3k~Updates~Jan 2011~ | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

Jan 2011
Photo: Jan 2011 | Updates 2011 album | Lucia3k~Updates~Jan 2011~ | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## mscocopuff (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome hair!  You are my inspiration!!  LOL


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 4, 2011)

End of 2010/January 2011 hair:
I'm aiming for WSL this year. Sorry about the flash in the photo.


----------



## notlookingback06 (Jan 4, 2011)

bride91501, Your hair growth progress in your siggy pics is AWESOME!!!! 


bride91501 said:


> @Tamrin- great [progress girl! We BC'd at around the same time, to around the same length, so I'll be rooting for you!
> 
> Saving my spot for my Christmas flat-iron "reveal" lol. Too excited!


----------



## notlookingback06 (Jan 4, 2011)

Lovely BermudaBeauty! Great progress!


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 4, 2011)

Diva_Esq said:


> [USER]Priss Pot[/USER]
> 
> Priss Pot: BEAUTIFUL curls on that last pic! How'd you achieve that? Just
> pretty and perfect!  Rollerset? Caruso curlers? Iron?




Thank you!  With the last pic, I just blow-dried and flat-ironed it, then set it on rollers.


----------



## GoingNatural (Jan 4, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> Thank you!  With the last pic, I just blow-dried and flat-ironed it, then set it on rollers.



I'm not sure what I love more of yours, Priss Pot. Your hair or your make up! Gorgeous!!


----------



## celiabug (Jan 4, 2011)

May 2010





July 2010 after cut





December 2010

omg i had no idea the pics were so big. i uploaded from my phone and have no idea how to change it


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2011)

latest pics


----------



## Morenita (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm officially MBL in my longest layer. WL 2011 here I come 

Dec. 2009






Dec 2010


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 4, 2011)

See siggy. On my way to APL and then some in 2011.


----------



## civic4800 (Jan 4, 2011)

See siggy.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay...here is a better update...I was all over the place on my earlier post






It SHOULD be a tad bit longer but I'm in the roller setting challenge so it looks like my siggy


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Jan 9, 2011)

Carrie my hair grows JUST like yours.  I got impatient and cut my V to NL.

See avi.


----------



## mizchin (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is mine. Barely made my goal of BSL .

MBL 2011 here i come


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 9, 2011)

Starting pic for 2010





ending pic for 2010


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 9, 2011)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> Carrie my hair grows JUST like yours.  I got impatient and cut my V to NL.
> 
> See avi.



Ok let me change my settings.  This rat tail is so annoying.  I keep gong back and forth on what to do.  I figure since I rarely straighten, that I'll hold on to it until next year.  Then it will likely go.  I feel like I'm cheating in a way with it so I don't claim a length until the rest catches up.

ETA: Like the new layered cut!


----------



## janaq2003 (Jan 9, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> Ok let me change my settings.  This rat tail is so annoying.  I keep gong back and forth on what to do.  I figure since I rarely straighten, that I'll hold on to it until next year.  Then it will likely go.  I feel like I'm cheating in a way with it so I don't claim a length until the rest catches up.
> 
> ETA: Like the new layered cut!


I have the infamous tail too. I wonder why it grows like that?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2011)

*March 21, 2010 hair:* 






*Starting picture for 2011 / end of 2010 hair:*
January 9, 2011 





I hope to get to hip length in may and tailbone by december 31, 2011


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow ladies ........ You are doing a fantastic job... Awesome growth


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## oooop2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is where I was in Dec 09 (BSL):





But my ends were damaged, so I've been giving myself trims.  Didn't realize I whacked off so much :scratch:  :scratch: 

Well here is where I was at the beginning of Sept:






Here is my length now:






Just striving for continued healthy hair in 2011


----------



## FearfullyMade (Jan 11, 2011)

Oooop2, I planned on buying another length check shirt, but I saw yours with the half inch measurements on it, I like it, where did you get yours from?


----------



## swgpec (Jan 11, 2011)

The pic on the left was taken in Aug 2010 when I started my HHJ and the pic on the right was taken a few days ago after a conditioner wash.  I hope to make APL this by June and a hopefully get couple of inches past ALP by December.  I am 5'9 with a long neck and long torso so it's a challenge.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jan 11, 2011)

First pic from 3/2/2010

Second pic from 12/31/2010


----------



## LayneJ (Jan 11, 2011)

Jan. 4, 2010: At-home straightening & trim






July 3, 2010: At home straightening w/ a good 3+ in. of atrocious ends [no trim] 





Jan. 11, 2011: Straightened and trimmed at salon


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 11, 2011)

_Great progress ladies, all of your hair looks wonderful. Soooo I guess I'm that 1% that pretty much stayed the same length all year due to experimenting huh?_


----------



## Newtogrow (Jan 12, 2011)

This is the beginning of 2010 and the end


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 12, 2011)

FearfullyMade said:


> Oooop2, I planned on buying another length check shirt, but I saw yours with the half inch measurements on it, I like it, where did you get yours from?



I got it from a member on here: Dontspeakdefeat


----------



## FearfullyMade (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Oooop2 

Does she have a website? I plan on doing a length check at the end of February and I'm just planning ahead TIA


----------



## lalalarisky (Jan 13, 2011)

second pic is after a 1" trim. hoping i can retain more growth this year. sending lots of thanks from this little lurker to all the lhcf ladies!!! you all have helped me tremendously!


----------



## november wind (Jan 13, 2011)

I am sooooo loving all the natural inspirations in this thread.  Congrats to everyone =)


----------



## dinanicole (Jan 14, 2011)

Black women have such nice hair.


----------



## Bella02 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Here are my pics!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2011)

First picture is Dec 09. I cut away my length in 2010  and I'm not going to cut my hair again this year.  Other two pictures are Jan 2010. I do like how my layers are almost all gone. My goal is to reach hip length by Dec 2012.


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 15, 2011)

^^^ Gorgeous!

Great inspiration in this thread...


----------



## janeemat (Jan 17, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> First picture is Dec 09. I cut away my length in 2010  and I'm not going to cut my hair again this year. Other two pictures are Jan 2010. I do like how my layers are almost all gone. My goal is to reach hip length by Dec 2012.


 
Very nice!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, so I realize we are already in 2011 but I just found a (pretty) good pic of my growth since the BC in September, the first is the BC 9/11/10 and the second is my hair on 12/27/2010...seeing them compared makes me think my hair is growing faster than I constantly complain it is:


----------



## princessdi (Jan 17, 2011)

My pic is in my siggy!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 18, 2011)

heres my late contribution lol

aug 09 (taking down my locs)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sept 10





last week Dec 10


----------



## nymane (Jan 18, 2011)

princessdi said:


> My pic is in my siggy!



Beautiful hair!


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Jan 18, 2011)

May 2010





December 2010





My friend flat ironed my fro hair in both pics.

(looks like I have no arms, but I was slouched over. )


----------



## Coffee (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is my end of 2010 hair pic.


----------



## swgpec (Jan 19, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> First picture is Dec 09. I cut away my length in 2010  and I'm not going to cut my hair again this year.  Other two pictures are Jan 2010. I do like how my layers are almost all gone. My goal is to reach hip length by Dec 2012.


You are well on your way!  Such beautiful hair...if I had half of the length of your hair and the obvious health of your hair,  like Kanyne nobody could tell me NOTHING!!!

One can dream though.....


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 19, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> First picture is Dec 09. I cut away my length in 2010  and I'm not going to cut my hair again this year.  Other two pictures are Jan 2010. I do like how my layers are almost all gone. My goal is to reach hip length by Dec 2012.


Wow....jst wow.
That's some droolworthy hair, right there.


Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## swgpec (Jan 20, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> Wow....jst wow.
> That's some droolworthy hair, right there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App



Droolworthy right here also.  Viewing your progress makes me believe maybe I can achieve beautiful long healthy hair. Thanks for the pics in various stages of growth.  I think those of us starting this journey need thes photos to keep us encouraged.


----------



## frankle56 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is my hair after I bced in April of 2010.
I don't know how to place a picture on here.


----------



## onyxmin (Jan 23, 2011)

Dec 2010!! BC-ed it all!!! 100% natural
1st pic = right b4 the bc
2nd pic = final product 

i look a mess but thats ok


----------



## Toy (Jan 23, 2011)

Heres my End of 2010 Hair.


----------



## Nixx22jam (Jan 24, 2011)

Girl ur added to my dram hair list. Beautiful


----------



## shorty2sweet59 (Feb 2, 2011)

THIS IS A COMPARISON  FROM BEGINNING OF MY HAIR JOURNEY OF MY HAIR AND MY RECENT DECEMBER TEXLAXE 2010 YEAR END


----------



## Mystic (Feb 2, 2011)

I didn't know you were a member here.  I love your youtube videos.  Your hair is gorgeous.



shorty2sweet59 said:


> THIS IS A COMPARISON FROM BEGINNING OF MY HAIR JOURNEY OF MY HAIR AND MY RECENT DECEMBER TEXLAXE 2010 YEAR END


----------



## MsKikiStar (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm gonna go back to the 1st page to drool some more. great growth ladies! 

my progress is in my siggy. I'm 10 weeks post in the 1/30/11 pic.


----------



## hillytmj (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is Jan. 23, 2010. I'm happy I made WL! Thank you LHCF!



Here is Jan. 6, 2010



Closeup


----------



## wish4length (Feb 4, 2011)

So, I'm feeling pretty ashamed of the centimeter of progress I've made when I see all these inches, but here goes


----------



## shorty2sweet59 (Feb 5, 2011)

Mystic said:


> I didn't know you were a member here.  I love your youtube videos.  Your hair is gorgeous.



Thanks Hun I recently Joined


----------



## new2haircare (Feb 5, 2011)

HEy Shorty2sweet59: I love your youtube channel. Thanks so much for your tips.


----------



## shorty2sweet59 (Feb 5, 2011)

new2haircare said:


> HEy Shorty2sweet59: I love your youtube channel. Thanks so much for your tips.


 Thanks hun for the love and the support too my channel.I am glad i can help others with there hair because its a journey we are all on and support is always great


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 6, 2011)

My hair is fully natural at about 19 months post relaxer in the pics.   I BCed in Sept 2010 and had the remaining straight ends trimmed in Dec.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 15, 2011)

civic4800 said:


> See siggy.


 
Your hair is sooooooo pretty!


----------

